# Arnaud's 5x5x5 video tutorials



## AvGalen (Apr 8, 2007)

5x5x5 centers (beginner): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hwctYRPSKk
5x5x5 centers (intermediate): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZPEZLZjv3I
5x5x5 edge-pairing 2 edges at a time (beginner): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOpWRIfdJvc

2 full solve, full speed examples:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLlx7ZWn054

I will probably add more in the future


----------



## drkmagicard (Sep 8, 2007)

will you create a video for edge pairing for intermediate, I really like that method and your tutorial but want to get faster


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 9, 2007)

I already have, but it will take a month before I have broadband again. I will upload a lot of movies then. Maybe you can read the text-examples I put on the forum a couple of days ago?


----------



## drkmagicard (Sep 9, 2007)

darn im really looking for a great vid from you again. your keyhole explanation was great also... i really want to improve my 5x5 time. My fastest is 3:51 so far...
and do you still have that bld solve tutorial vid?

and then the text is kind of hard to follow i get confused


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 9, 2007)

I still have part of the blindfolded tutorial, but I will redo some parts to make them a lot more clear.

If you think the text is hard to understand, you can just ask me for some hints in that topic. Here is my first tip: Put stickers on the pieces at the beginning of the lines in a paragraph and number them 1, 2 (etc). That way you can see how they move more easily.


----------



## drkmagicard (Sep 9, 2007)

sounds great, thanks soo much for the tutorials...
i remember last time you said you could burn them on a CD and give it to someone to upload...


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 9, 2007)

I thought about doing that, but I don't have the complete tutorial anymore and I want it to appear under my account. I guess everyone will just have to wait until after the Dutch Open next month.


----------



## Jilvin (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice tut. I already knew how to solve it but this is actually faster than my original method.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks

Make sure you also read this: http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=1447


----------



## drkmagicard (Oct 15, 2007)

any updates on the vids avgalen
thanks


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 15, 2007)

The update is that I have no time. I moved from my old house to my new house the first weekend of october, budapest the next and Dutch Open the last weekend. During the week I have a lot of work to do (even during evening and night) so I don't have any time at all.

Starting wednesday-night I will have some time to work on the interior of my new house and next weekend I will have some free time for the first time in a month.

Don't expect any videos from me in the next two weeks. They will probably come before the UK Open though.


----------



## drkmagicard (Nov 9, 2007)

Just would like to know if there are any updates on the vids?
thanks


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 10, 2007)

Latest update:
The house is still not entirely finished, but it will be after today.
Work is still crazy, but I will not have to work weekends or evenings again.
The really good news: I will recreate some parts of the video sunday. Expect them to be online a couple of days later.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 10, 2007)

aren't you going to UK Open, Arnaud?


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 11, 2007)

Why does everyone assume that I go to EVERY competition? 

Well, I was planning to drive with Gilles and the Ooms family, but both cancelled. I also had some other things that really needed to get done so I decided to skip this competition. I will be there next year, don't worry. (I still have 3 competitions left this year: Dutch Nationals, Swedish Cube Day, Lyon Winter Open)


----------



## Pedro (Nov 11, 2007)

I didn't assume that 

I just read you saying somewhere here that you would be there, so...


----------



## deadalnix (Nov 13, 2007)

Realy good stuff ! Thank.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 21, 2007)

yeah arnaud i REALLY wanted an intermediate video on pairing up edges two at a time like you showed in your other video. cause i wanna improve on my speed and start getting some sub 2 times man. just update whenever you make it k man? thanks a LOT. u rock.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 21, 2007)

You can improve without having arnaud's video tutorials. He wrote the other tutorial that works, but it's all about practice. I mean look at Erik's times. They're completely insane. Just practice a bunch.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 21, 2007)

haha true. erik is quite insane at 5x5 now. man but yes it does take lots of practice but there are some weird cases that show up in that method that confuse me or i dont understand and i end up getting really slow times at the end because of it. so i need to learn HOW to exactly deal with those certain cases and the best way so i can understand it more.  erik said he might be making 5x5 edges tutorial with arnauds system soon


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 21, 2007)

I cannot tell when I am going to make more video's because I can never find time to make them.

But if you describe the weird cases (just open a topic for it) I can help. I don't think there are many weird cases though!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 22, 2007)

lol k man. ill wait till the next vid then. but okay mainly weird cases are when you go to pair the next edge up for semi pair and the Middle edge you need to get is already connected to the edge your going to slice back. like how the hell do you do that?? also cases like when the middle edges is somewhere weird like the BL edge group you can move that without screweing other edges up can you? basically the wieerd cases for me are just when edges are in a weird place or already connected to an edge you are going to slice back. thanks arnaud!


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 22, 2007)

His written tutorial in this subforum takes care of those cases. I would suggest looking there first. He has examples of each method (beginner, intermediate, advanced) and it covers all the "weird" cases that come up all the time.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 22, 2007)

It is very important to realize that you avoid most weird cases just by having a semi-pair. That way you only get weird cases if you have a 2-cycle or if all pieces are in the same slice. Read my tutorial to see how you should handle those at different levels.


----------



## proph3T (Nov 30, 2007)

So, why are there no "weird cases" like on the 4x4x4? why doesn't the 5x5x5 have them and why does the 4x4x4 have them?

My theory is that the center edge peices are the reason.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 30, 2007)

I never have weird cases on the 4x4. If you're doing 2 edges at a time, then there's only one weird case. The 5x5 has a few more weird cases, due to the fact that you pair 24 wings to 12 edges.


----------



## Jacco (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice videos! 
*[EDIT #2 ]* Solved! 
Thanks alot!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 6, 2007)

Congratulations. Now start speedsolving it at this weeks competition!


----------



## adragast (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Arnaud for these vids ! I have read your text tutorial (until until intermediate) but I had never looked at your videos before. They are really great !


----------



## skinnyandweak (Jan 19, 2008)

i want to learn your way of edge pairing, but i'm more of a visual learner, so can you make a video showing the advanced way of solving the edges on a 5x5? if not, then it's fine


----------



## Erik (Jan 20, 2008)

Maybe I can make a new account on Ryan's and do a very slow 5x5 solve so people can see what I'm doing? Should be a good tutorial vid...


----------



## Pedro (Jan 20, 2008)

Erik said:


> Maybe I can make a new account on Ryan's and do a very slow 5x5 solve so people can see what I'm doing? Should be a good tutorial vid...



nice idea


----------



## Erik (Jan 21, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Harry (Apr 24, 2008)

Algorithms please, I kinda not understand thye other thread..

Thanks


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 24, 2008)

There are no algorithms... bigger cubes require intuition, not just applying blind algorithms. Try to sit and understand what's going on. You'll eventually figure it out, and adapt methods to your own style.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 28, 2008)

Erik, what kind of 4x4x4 is that in the first of the two 5x5x5 edge videos?


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 28, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> Erik, what kind of 4x4x4 is that in the first of the two 5x5x5 edge videos?




East sheen


----------



## funcube44 (May 11, 2008)

Hi Arnaud van Galen,

I have seen your 5x5x5 beginner edge-pairing tutorial but I do not understand one part of it. When you find the edge pieces that need to go together you must then join them together but that messes up the edges. You then said in your video that you must find another edge piece and put it back or something.

Thats the part I don't understand but I hope you understood what I was talking about because its also hard for me to explain.
Thank you for your time and patience:confused:


----------

